# elixir tes enanthate 275 m



## rnel1986 (Aug 29, 2015)

Just got hold of some tes enanthate by the brand ELIXIR its 275mg per ml just wondered if anyone knew how good this brand is as ive never heard of them before. Thanks


----------

